# Inexpensive awning ideas needed



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a two horse gooseneck with dressing room and sleeping above the hitch. I want to put some kind of awning on, mostly so when it rains I have a place to eat outside. 

Suggestions from anyone? What stores can I try? If I buy used from Kijiji what should I look for? 

I'm in Northern Ontario and I don't buy online. Only once has online shopping worked for me; been burned too many times. Never again.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking around, I am not finding anything in my price range. I have legs from an old portable garage... I wonder if I could make up something with those and buy a light tarp? In this case, only the hardware would remain on the trailer and the tarp would be setup on site. 

Has anyone made their own awning?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have used one of those 12x12 pop up canopy's. Worked well. The group I rode with we also had a 10x20 garage type but I think it would be to much for one person to put up and haul around...

There is a roll up type that I have seen that people put on their trailers. But not sure how they hold up...


----------

